# Oh the noises



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

This topic doesn’t really serve a purpose but I am interested to know if any of you have goldens who are very noisy. Not necessarily loud but just...expressive. My Maura (7 Months) lets her presence be known and if you aren’t accepting of it, she’s fussy. She burps like I’ve ever heard a dog before, like full on beer belches. If she wants pets she will hover over you with her face in your “personal face” and groan. Then when you pet her she makes this sound that kind of sounds like snoring, nasally. Then she has a really interesting noise she makes, we call it her “love sound” because it’s almost like she’s going MMMM lol. None of these things annoy us or are bad it’s just funny with the personalities these dogs hold. My other Golden is very quiet. Very very quiet. Sometimes she will SIGH really loud when she wants her walk but other than that you forget she’s here sometimes. Maura, however let’s it be known. Not much of a barker, just very expressive. Anyone else have a noise maker? Here’s an updated pic of the girls and their spring Bandanas. Sadly they didn’t last long


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL my 1st golden was an adult rescue and must admit it was the 1st dog I ever owned that burped... and really loud belches! But after having labs that farted so bad they could clear a room, this was actually refreshing 
I think the expressions and "communication" is what makes these guys so endearing!

Precious picture and love the squint eye smile! Too cute


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girls are so cute, love hearing about their special personalities. 
The squint eye pic is priceless. 

My bridge girl Roxy burped as loud as a person..... if I was late according to her with her dinner- a minute or longer, she would stomp her feet and she would stare at me while puffing the sides of her mouth out. 

My current boy makes a squeaking noise when we're on the bridges that go over the Intercoastal Waterway. He gets excited because he thinks he's going swimming... 

He lets out a loud sigh when he's bored....


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Your dogs’ personalities sound like my girls!

Storm is extremely expressive and will whine like a toddler if she wants something (like if my teenage son is on the other side of the baby gate and she’s separated from him. She burps, but her farting is ridiculously loud! She’s been expressive on that end since puppyhood, but it’s gotten better with age. She’s also know as the most judgemental dog ever. If looks could take a human’s self esteem down a few notches, Storm’s can. She’s also the first dog I’ve been around who can carry on a conversation. Haha! 

Rey’s expressiveness is different, but we love it, too. She’ll sit, just at the edge of your line of sight and stare at you. The second you acknowledge her, he lets out a small bark and barrels toward you. She also has no concept of personal space. It’s been a lot of fun getting to know her personality since we adopted her. 

Thanks for bringing this fun topic up!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Cute photos of your precious girls! And it's interesting to hear how our dogs differ in how much or how little vocalizing they do. Rosie is generally quite lady-like and I don't hear any noises pertaining to bodily functions. However occasionally when she is sleeping/ dreaming she makes a noise that sounds like one of the Three Stooges! Sorry I don't know how to describe it though. I think her lips are kind of "flapping" at the time. Even if it wakes me at night it still makes me smile. She will sigh when contented and relaxed, but also when she is bored and is trying to let me know.

And on a regular basis she will roll on top of one of her bones and wriggle around on it as though she is getting her back scratched or massaged. While rolling on her back she is kicking her legs up in the air and making a deep, growly, throaty sound that I presume indicates happiness. I really should get a video of that sometime!


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Our goldendoodle, Toby, vocalized like Scooby Doo. We ended up having conversations with him. We’d go “Ruh ruh?,” and he would answer. More often than not, he’d reply in the same number of syllables we used. He had so much quirky personality, that boy. Right before he passed, my husband was working with him to say, “Oh, really?” It was pretty good. Scooby Doo would have understood him, at least.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny growls. Ever since I brought her home at 8 weeks. If she is excited, if she is playing, if she wants something. The more worked up she gets the louder and more obnoxious the growl becomes. 
She sounds like some horrible vicious dog on the war path. It’s very different than when she lets off an “appropriate” growl. Like if something goes bump in the night or my little kid tries to smother her. Those are a soft grumble, like disntant rolling thunder.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie is the loudest burper I have had. I thought maybe it was a boy thing. He makes a fussing noise that sounds like something from Star Wars. My husband and son will play the sound from their phone back to him, but he's not impressed. He also lays around and whines for no apparent reason when he's tired, like a baby that cries itself to sleep. He makes a purring/snorting type noise when he's getting petted which my Tawny also used to do. Tawny was the quietest dog ever. In 12 years I only heard her bark two or three times. Just like people, they all express themselves differently.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Right now, Scout, 15 weeks, has a high pitched bark when she wants you to pet her and you aren't giving her enough attention. She also has a ferocious growl when she gets wound up and wants to burn off energy. She will flat out run as fast as she can around the back yard and growl as she passes by. No unique sounds like Muara though.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think I have ever heard Finley burp. She is a big "whooo-er" though. Varies levels, and always makes me laugh. On occasion people have stepped back, it can kind of sound like a growl and she smiles if she doesn't have something in her mouth. So between the teeth and the noise.. (They have it in her vet record that she "smiles"), I love her noises. My first golden way back when did it, it's so endearing to me.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer makes happy grumbling sounds when he's getting a good rub. It kinda sounds like the dog version of a cat purring. He also woo-woos at his favorite people (like my dad or my trainer) when he sees them and doesn't get immediately patted lol.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Darby, our sweet boy, used to moan and groan like an old man every night when we were all settling in bed to go to sleep. Every single night. It was so loud and drawn out that we got so we’d mimic him and my husband, the dog and I would all get our groans out each time we’d lay down. Sometimes, he made the sound so long and drawn out it’d make us laugh. What I wouldn’t give to hear him again. We always called him our moan-y, groan-y man. He didn’t make any other sounds and seldom barked. Our new boy Casey seems to think barking is the best way to get our attention, convince the cats to run, to tell us he really wants to go out, the toy is stuck under the couch or the world just needs to hear his voice! Things ARE NOT quiet around here any longer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a fun topic, I'm enjoying hearing about everyone's dogs and how they express themselves.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Bella chuffs like a lion, her cheeks go in and out and she makes a huff and puff and blow your house down sound,

At obedience class there is a 6 month old golden who barks nonstop, from the beginning of the class till the end. I am hoping Bella doesn’t learn to do the same! Right now, if she barks 2 or 3 times in a week that is her normal, usually for a delivery person with a big box. Small boxes are fine, but arrival of all big boxes must be announced.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Catgondek said:


> Small boxes are fine, but arrival of all big boxes must be announced.


That's funny!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

OMG, Luna is a noisy golden! She burps/belches like a lumberjack! She will, at times, have audible farts and when she does, looks at her butt as if to say, "Did that come out of me?" If she wants to lay down on a specific dog bed aka not her own and it is presently occupied, she will stomp her feet & vocally complain until someone has had enough (usually me as I am home all day). When she wants something & doesn't get it, she will make a mooing sound. 

As unladylike as she is lol, we love our Luna!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey moans and groans, and chuffs like a lion too. My son makes her say 'I love you' in perfect Scooby Doo lingo while throwing the ball.


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

I love all these additions to this post! They are too funny. My girlfriend and I have started to mimic her love moan, she just looks at us like “that’s rude”! Another quirk is if we make a silly noise with our mouth like a fake fart noise or where you pop your finger up against your cheek (Gross I know) she gets very concerned and will run to you and look in your mouth for it. Ms big and bad is afraid of the dishwasher door - does not trust it! For those of you who enjoyed the squinty face - here’s my favorite! Yes that is what I wake up to every morning. 7am on the dot


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh! Not a noise but this girl does not know about personal space. My other golden Bridget likes to sit right next to you for pets. Maura is a helicopter and likes to hover over you. Her face cowers down into your line of sight and is about an inch or so away from your face. It’s both annoying and cute that she knows, if she bugs you long enough


----------

